
Stop showing me your homepage - gingerlime
http://blog.gingerlime.com/2015/stop-showing-me-your-homepage/
======
damm
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NWZa0Gn...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NWZa0Gn38zUJ:blog.gingerlime.com/2015/stop-
showing-me-your-homepage/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
abestic9
Not sure if my comment on your blog got deleted or awaiting moderation, so
I'll post it here.

Check what? A cookie (expires), a session (doesn't traverse devices) or an IP
address (traverses entire networks)? Bookmark the login page, every one of
those sites have one.

~~~
gingerlime
It was awaiting moderation. I'll answer also here.

I meant when I'm already logged-in and have an active session.

------
sp332
Looks down?

